# Cannondale Super V700 (Modell 97)



## Helmut.Hartmann (19. September 2002)

Verkaufe mein Bike bei Ebay


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1862066313

Viel Spaß beim bieten und viel Glück

Gruß 

Ha


----------



## derschotte (19. September 2002)

is das net a bissle viel???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-racer (19. September 2002)

Sorry, ist aber glaub ich so!


----------



## Helmut.Hartmann (20. September 2002)

Danke für die ehrliche Kritik (besser jemand antwortet ehrlich als das niemand antwortet....)


Ich werde das weitergeben (verkaufe nämlich nicht selbst, sondern mein kumpel verkauft (ein Mensch ohne Internet...) sein Bike. Vielleicht überlegt er sichs ja nochmal mit dem Preis...


Gruß

Ha


----------

